# Need Help With Year??



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey everyone, I need some help figuring out the definate year of my Hiawatha bike that is also my whizzer. The serial # under the crank is (D42811). I was told before it was a '52 but don't really know. Thanks for any help! Also the whizzer engine is an H model produced in 1947 which bike and engine years didn't always match. Thanks again!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry,  I forgot to include the bike is a Cleveland welding built Hiawatha thanks for any info.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 4, 2016)

A picture of the bike would help, CWC used the D serial more than once or twice.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not a hundred percent sure if it's CWC but was told it was. I don't have a picture of just the bike as it is away in paint but here is one with the engine and kit attached. 


This was when I first got it and realized the top engine mount was backwards.  Here's a pic of the serial number too.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 5, 2016)

The rear rack was also the wrong one for the bike. And I do have the original embossed chainguard for it that was on the bike but I had already taken it off so it wasn't on in the pic.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

If there is nothing else after that serial, its a 45 I think, (same year as my cycle truck  ) but a circle after the serial number with letters could put it '48 or 50.....that fork looks post war, but hard to tell if its original to the bike as not much seems to be original on it.....I think its CWC built too...


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> If there is nothing else after that serial, its a 45 I think, (same year as my cycle truck  ) but a circle after the serial number with letters could put it '48 or 50.....that fork looks post war, but hard to tell if its original to the bike as not much seems to be original on it.....I think its CWC built too...




Alright it must be a 45 then. The chain guard and fenders are original but as the story goes the fork was added after the installation of the whizzer kit.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't think they used those fenders (bobbed with ribs at bottom) till late 40's at the earliest and usually on straight bar CWC's, is the frame dimpled and fender notched for a whizzer belt?, and looks like a Westfield sprocket.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 6, 2016)

mrg said:


> Don't think they used those fenders (bobbed with ribs at bottom) till late 40's at the earliest and usually on straight bar CWC's, is the frame dimpled and fender notched for a whizzer belt?, and looks like a Westfield sprocket.



The frame isn't dimpled but the fender was cut to make the belt clearance.


----------

